
Investigatory Powers Act goes into force, putting UK citizens under intense... - pOVTVOItY
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/investigatory-powers-act-bill-snoopers-charter-spying-law-powers-theresa-may-a7503616.html
======
DyslexicAtheist
and France too. The article just skims the surface so here some background
(see conclusions for UK and France)

[http://tbinternet.ohchr.org/_layouts/treatybodyexternal/Sess...](http://tbinternet.ohchr.org/_layouts/treatybodyexternal/SessionDetails1.aspx?SessionID=899&Lang=en)

